
Barr Tells Prosecutors to Consider Charging Violent Protesters with Sedition - jbegley
https://www.wsj.com/articles/barr-tells-prosecutors-to-consider-charging-violent-protesters-with-sedition-11600276683
======
shadowgovt
Charging people who are exercising their First Amendment rights, even the ones
who get too violent _thinking_ they are exercising those rights, with
attempting to overthrow the government is an obvious indicator of fascism.

------
Fjolsvith
An Act To Enforce The Provisions Of The Fourteenth Ammendment [pdf]:

[https://www.loc.gov/law/help/statutes-at-large/42nd-
congress...](https://www.loc.gov/law/help/statutes-at-large/42nd-
congress/session-1/c42s1ch22.pdf)

~~~
shadowgovt
This doesn't mention sedition.

~~~
Fjolsvith
From the wiki: "Sedition is overt conduct, such as speech and organization,
that tends toward insurrection against the established order." [1]

From Section 3 of the Act: "SEC. 3. That in all cases where insurrection, ..."

1\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sedition](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sedition)

